#ubuntu-website 2009-01-26
<mpt> newz2000, you mentioned too many links as a clue to lack of credibility in a Web site
<mpt> http://www.zmogo.com/gear/the-new-year-linux-resolution-day-5/ includes the morsel: "So, the first step in my clandestine scheme is to get Wine set up. I chose Wine mainly because its site is more appealing looking than VMware’s, which has all the sleek design features and well-considered organization of an expired domain name..."
<mpt> and looking at the respective sites you can see he has a point
<newz2000> mpt: yes, good examples
<newz2000> yet if you worked at VMware what would you tell the people on your team was wrong with your website?
<mpt> It hadn't occurred to me that I can tell whether a site is a parked domain within about 1 second
<mpt> not sure why
<mpt> Maybe I have a subconscious synonym detector. :-) (Parked domains often have lots of synonyms)
<newz2000> Wow, that would have to be a remarkably fast synonym detector to operate within 1 second
<newz2000> mpt: do you like the wine website better than vmware's?
<mpt> They're both pretty dire
<mpt> but the Wine one has at least stuff that's obviously supposed to be looked at first
<mpt> It has a focus.
<mpt> With the VMWare site, there are five-ish areas of text that have almost identical emphasis, and the other big block looks like a banner ad.
<mpt> I think the single biggest improvement to the VMWare site would be to freeze the animation, and make it colored text on white background instead of white text on colored background.
<mpt> That would make it look 90% less like an ad.
<newz2000> By banner ad do you mean somethign that people instintctively ignore?
<newz2000> i.e. is that why you dislike it?
<newz2000> I mean why do you dislike the idea of banner ads on a homepage promoting stuff? You've mentioned this complaint before about the graphics on ubuntu.com
 * newz2000 is curious, not trying to go psychiatrist on you
<jpds> newz2000: I think I'll sigh at bug #258444.
<ubot3> Malone bug 258444 in ubuntu-website "Please change Turkish mirrors location to Europe" [High,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/258444
#ubuntu-website 2009-01-28
<mpt> Hi thorwil, good to see you here
<thorwil> hi mpt. why? :)
<mpt> thorwil, because you have interesting design ideas :-)
<thorwil> mpt: heh, thanks :)
#ubuntu-website 2009-01-29
<qense> hello
<newz2000> ryanakca: can you remind me what the solution to the documentation tab on wiki.k.o is? Just remove the tab or adjust the link so it points elsewhere?
<jpds> newz2000: The documentation tab?
<newz2000> yes
<jpds> I believe he's working on a help.kubuntu.org.
<newz2000> bug #253931
<ubot3> Malone bug 253931 in kubuntu-website "Documentation tab on http://wiki.kubuntu.org/ should be removed" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/253931
<jpds> 22:19:29 < ryanak.ca> jjesse: ping? Will you be available tomorrow to work on help.kubuntu.org?
<newz2000> hmm. That may not be directly related, I'm refering to the wiki theme on wiki.kubuntu.org
<jpds> I think they'll point the doc tab to that when done.
<newz2000> oh, found my note from him he sent me a while back
<newz2000> ryanakca: unping, got it resolved. Have committed the change and will be asking the IS team to update the wiki theme tomorrow.
<ryanakca> newz2000: splendid
#ubuntu-website 2009-01-30
<ghostdog21> Hi@all
<ryanakca> mdke: ping, Would you be able to help me try to figure out how I can get the searchbar you implemented for h.u.c/community/ working for wiki.kubuntu.org?
<ryanakca> mdke: also, how did you go by getting the sys admins to upload ubuntu-new for people to test? RT? And how many weeks should I expect it to take to get them to upload kubuntu-new?
#ubuntu-website 2009-01-31
<qense> hello
#ubuntu-website 2010-02-01
<rcsheets> is it just me, or is the wiki really slow?
<rcsheets> hmm, wound up with a 502 proxy error. i'm guessing it's not just me.
<newz2000> cjohnston: I'm sorry I missed you, I was quite sick last week and over the weekend.
<newz2000> I've got a few meetings but otherwise you've got my full attention if you need me still
<cjohnston> hey newz2000
<newz2000> hey cjohnston
<cjohnston> feeling better?
<cjohnston> newz2000: bug 510303 - is the ubuntu counter run by ubuntu/something that ubuntu/canonical wants to promote?
<cjohnston> what happened to the bug bot again?
<cjohnston> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+bug/509217 - is that to save BW or something? otherwise i would tend to agree
 * newz2000 checks
<newz2000> Hmm… I'm really not sure who manages that nor what the reasoning for the auth is. Maybe it's to reduce it's use for spamming
<newz2000> oh, I know who made that
<cjohnston> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+bug/510303
<cjohnston> was the other one
<cjohnston> since mr. bug bot isnt here
<newz2000> cjohnston: I'm not sure what project it should be associated with but I've assigned it to the canonical sysadmins
<newz2000> they manage that
<newz2000> I don't think I'm going to link to that counter from any official Ubuntu webpage
 * newz2000 checks before making final judgement though
<cjohnston> thats my opinion too
<cjohnston> fwiw, best i can tell, all of the bugs that are still new, you are going to have to look at..
<newz2000> I'll update it
<newz2000> ok
<cjohnston> i dont have enough knowledge to determine anything about them
<cjohnston> next im gonna start going through confirmed and see what is still valid
<cjohnston> did you ever look at https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+bug/106056 to see if its still valid?
<newz2000> that is still valid and should be pretty easily fixed actually
<newz2000> the about page is probably the bst place for it
<cjohnston> k
<cjohnston> starting by looking at high priority.. as.. well.. they are high priority
<cjohnston> lol
#ubuntu-website 2010-02-02
<cjohnston> newz2000: ping me when you come around please
<newz2000> hey, I'm here
<cjohnston> howdy
<cjohnston> bug 515808
<newz2000> what's happening?
<cjohnston> the hashes
<cjohnston> again
<cjohnston> lol
<newz2000> oh, ok
<cjohnston> if that page exists, i agree that it needs to be kept up to date
<cjohnston> i know you had mentioned something about you didnt think it should be maintained by the webmasters or something
<cjohnston> i dont completely remember what
<newz2000> I'll have to refresh my memory
<cjohnston> okie
 * cjohnston hopes synergy gets fixed when he reboots
<cjohnston> im tired of this bug
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> no synergy  :-(
#ubuntu-website 2010-02-03
<qense> I updated an old blog post and now it's showing up on Planet Ubuntu. Is there a way to get it off?
<jpds> No.
<qense> that's a shame
<qense> How long has this bug been around?
<jpds> Since, forever?
<qense> probably
#ubuntu-website 2010-02-04
<zumbrujm> hi all, I would like to know how the ubuntu documentation is stored online.  Is it stored as database entries, or plain text files, or static html pages?
<zumbrujm> I need to add a documentation section to a web-based application I'm making, and was trying to determine if there's a precedent for this.
<bcurtiswx_> so if I'm having a problem with wiki.ubuntu.com, here to place to go?
<bcurtiswx_> mpt: ^^
<jpds> bcurtiswx_: Launchpad is having fun.
<jpds> bcurtiswx_: If you're having issues logging in that is.
<bcurtiswx_> anyone?
<jpds> 15:06:44 < jpds> bcurtiswx_: Launchpad is having fun.
<jpds> 15:07:03 < jpds> bcurtiswx_: If you're having issues logging in that is.
<bcurtiswx_> jpds: my issue is that I'm trying to rename DCTeam to DistrictOfColumbiaTeam but it says it already exists.... when I go to wiki.ubuntu.com/DistrictOfColumbiaTeam it says it doesn't exist yet
<jpds> Freaky.
<bcurtiswx_> jpds: what to do?
<jpds> No idea.
#ubuntu-website 2011-01-31
<newz2000> peppe84: there will be a new wiki theme coming win a week or two. I sent it for review by the design team, it's much more close to planet.u.c
<newz2000> Sorry all, I will not be very responsive this week, working at a sprint in London
<jpds> London's not that bad.
<peppe84> newz2000, Hi. Hi all :-)
<peppe84> this is a good news ;-)
<peppe84> newz2000, is now avaible on launchpad branch in order to test it on my wiki? I'm impatient :-D
<newz2000> peppe84: I'll see what I can do, I don't think I'll have an answer early today though
<peppe84> ok. I attended ;-)
<peppe84> I prefer the theme of p.u.c.  is much cleaner than w.u.c.
<AlanBell> newz2000: you are in millbank?
<AlanBell> I might be popping in to pick up some CDs this week
<nhandler> Hmm...Not sure who I should talk to, but chromium throws a big scary warning for uds.ubuntu.com due to it identifying as design.canonical.com
<AlanBell> nhandler: I mentioned it to jcastro and jono
<nhandler> :)
<Turl> just fyi, the warning is in firefox too :)
#ubuntu-website 2011-02-01
<Anpu> Hi, can anyone point me where / who to ask about implementation of banner slider on ubuntu.com site?
<AlanBell> Anpu: think there was something about that on design.canonical.com
<Anpu> I found there only guides, color palettes and other useful stuff for creating Ubuntu-like graphics for site
<Anpu> but I am interested a bit more in implementation of banner slider on main page, as we (Serbia LoCo) are thinking to add something similar on our site
<Anpu> (we are currently under redesign and updating contents process)
<daker> hey Anpu you can use Nivoslider => http://nivo.dev7studios.com/
<Anpu> ty daker will try it out
<daker> yw
<Anpu> i thought ubuntu is maybe using drupal 6 plugin jCarousel
<daker> anyway you can ask newz2000
<Anpu> ok :)
<AlanBell> Anpu: this is what I was thinking of http://design.canonical.com/2010/10/42-day-widget/
<AlanBell> not the same thing I know
<Anpu> hehe thanks
#ubuntu-website 2011-02-02
<mia158> Hi - How can I verify my feed was added properly to PlanetUbuntu?
#ubuntu-website 2011-02-04
<AlanBell> stas: still a bit stuck with the required fields, it won't let me submit a new point http://beta.ubuntu-uk.org/where-are-we/
<AlanBell> it isn't the spam filter or anything, it doesn't get past the client side validation
<stas> AlanBell: ill look into it, be sure you push the search before submitting, the comment should be visible in comments queue if not on map
<AlanBell> aaaah the search link!!
<AlanBell> full of awesome
<AlanBell> but I might do some tweaks to make it more obvious how to complete the form
#ubuntu-website 2011-02-05
<nhandler> I know we acknowledged Debian's birthday on the ubuntu.com website (and that they really appreciated it). Do you think it might be nice to add something to acknowledge the release?
<nigelb> nhandler: I agree.  Its a good idea
<AlanBell> is it released yet?
<AlanBell> not yet it seems
<stas> AlanBell: are you around?
#ubuntu-website 2011-02-06
<AlanBell> stas: yes
<AlanBell> debian 6 has been released now, but Debian homepage has not been updated yet
<stas> AlanBell: i wanted to ask you if you still have issues with the map plugin
<stas> btw, we placed a small banner and status message on our homepage
<AlanBell> no issues, it is working well
<AlanBell> I jiggled the form a bit to make it clearer that you have to place the pin before submitting
<stas> aha, on next update i'll place a help message so people know they have to hit search...
<stas> thanks
<AlanBell> http://beta.ubuntu-uk.org/where-are-we/
<stas> yep, sounds better than what it was
#ubuntu-website 2012-01-30
<daker> cjohnston, yo
#ubuntu-website 2012-01-31
<knome> 7n
<knome> err
<cjohnston> 5k
<knome> ;)
<AlanBell> cjohnston: last UDS I put in an RT request for someone to reboot pad.ubuntu.com prior to the UDS starting
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> should we do that again?
<AlanBell> I got a reply a week or so ago from someone saying "I guess you don't need this any more" or words to that effect
<AlanBell> and pad did crash on day 1 of UDS and stayed up the rest of the time
<AlanBell> perhaps it might be an idea to actually try and reboot it before linaro connect
<cjohnston> ok
 * AlanBell headdesks at a totally unrelated RT reply
<AlanBell> apparently for someone to type "/msg ubuntulog join #ubuntu-classroom-es" has been deemed a non-trivial task so has been put in a queue
<cjohnston> AlanBell: its an auto reply
<cjohnston> it goes into a queue
<AlanBell> I got the autoreply earlier, this might be a template reply
<AlanBell> all set to do a lovely etherpad-lite/summit integration after linaro connect is over
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> AlanBell: is it just rebooting the etherpad, or the entire server?
<AlanBell> pad.ubuntu.com is running etherpad and is the primary notetaking solution for UDS as it is integrated with summit. I am finding it a little slow and timing out occasionally and I think it needs some love and attention before the hordes descend on it at UDS. Please could someone have a look at it, maybe restart it, and generally make sure it is in tip-top condition by the start of UDS-P at the end of October.
<AlanBell> is what the last request said
<knome> is it running etherpad or etherpad lite?
<AlanBell> I suspect restarting the etherpad service would be sufficient
<AlanBell> knome: etherpad at the moment
<knome> ok, you should try lite
<cjohnston> ok
<AlanBell> knome: yes, we have been hacking on it, and integrating openid auth against launchpad
<knome> :)
<knome> nice
<AlanBell> just not implementing that until after Linaro connect
<cjohnston> AlanBell: do you think having it scheduled Friday afternoon/evening EST would be good?
<AlanBell> cjohnston: dunno, the last request didn't get processed until 29th December (slightly more than a week ago, but still slightly after UDS-P)
<cjohnston> I can poke for it to happen..
<AlanBell> that would be great, I lacked poking power
<cjohnston> :-)
<cjohnston> AlanBell: did you notice that linaro connect is using pad.linaro.org
<AlanBell> I did not
<AlanBell> hmm, interestin!
 * AlanBell looks puzzled
<AlanBell> so are they running a separate summit django process somewhere looking at the same postgres back end?
<cjohnston> is it the same postgres backend?
<AlanBell> well I don't know, I am confused
<cjohnston> i think its a seperate instance
<AlanBell> summit has only one pad parameter
<cjohnston> not anymore
<AlanBell> ah, ok
 * AlanBell goes to read cjohnston's fine blog in more depth
<AlanBell> in that case forget everything I said about rebooting the pad server ;)
<cjohnston> it may still need to be done
<cjohnston> i dunno
<AlanBell> phalsa.canonical.com is the pad.linaro.org server and fragaria.canonical.com is pad.ubuntu.com
<AlanBell> so I guess we can crack on with the pad.ubuntu.com migration to etherpad lite
<cjohnston> i wouldnt incase they want stuff for reference
<AlanBell> oh, from the last linaro pads, good point
<mhall119> AlanBell: can you start putting lite on a different box, and call it padlite.u.c?
<AlanBell> well I can, I have no shortage of boxen
<mhall119> then we can point uds-q to it and try it out
<AlanBell> but they are mine, not canonicals
<mhall119> hmmm, we can point to any url, actually
<AlanBell> sure, I can run one up for testing
<cjohnston> mhall119: no we cant...
<mhall119> we can't?
<mhall119> oh,  is it still trying to validate?
<cjohnston> https://code.launchpad.net/~chrisjohnston/summit/etherpad-breaks-summit/+merge/90537
<mhall119> right, someone really needs to approve that so it'll land
 * cjohnston looks at AlanBell 
<AlanBell> so what does verify_exists do?
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> the fact that pad.u.c redirects to SSO makes summit think that the url pad.u.c is invalid
<mhall119> AlanBell: it makes an HTTP call to the url to make sure it get's a 200 response back
<cjohnston> s/invalid/doesnt exist
<cjohnston> my mp will make that stop
<AlanBell> oh, so you don't want the server behind an obnoxious outbound firewall
<mhall119> AlanBell: it's a deprecated attribute in Django anywa
<AlanBell> what a very clever & utterly crazy standard feature for a URL field
#ubuntu-website 2012-02-01
<daker> mhall119, http://kippt.com ツ
<mhall119> daker: is that yours?
<daker> mhall119, no
<mhall119> daker: I'm pretty invested in Tomboy for my notes
<mhall119> what does this one offer?
<daker> i didn't test it but i think the same features like the app you have made
<mhall119> daker: oh, a news reader?
<mhall119> I thought it was a note-taking app
<aquarius> mhall119, you've made an app to do with tomboy?
<mhall119> aquarius: no, I made a new reader
<aquarius> mhall119, new reader for what?
<mhall119> news reader
<mhall119> rss/atom
<mhall119> http://www.readfeeder.net
<aquarius> mhall119, aha :)
<aquarius> mhall119, native app or web app?
<mhall119> aquarius: webapp
<aquarius> cool. hosted or locally deployed?
<mhall119> on amazon ec2
<mhall119> oh you mean for users? hosted
<aquarius> yeah, for users is what I meant :)
<mhall119> I was going to try and turn it into a pay service, but there hasn't been much interest
<aquarius> charging for access?
<aquarius> ah, you're ahead of me :)
<mhall119> not currently
<aquarius> so how do you pay the bills? ads? or just eat the cost for now?
<mhall119> readfeeder.net is probably going to go away, and I'll just host it for my own purposes
<mhall119> eating it for now, it's on a micro instance, so only $15/month
<aquarius> fair play
<mhall119> but mhall119.com is on a separate instance, also at $15/mo
<mhall119> so I'm going to make it private just for me, and kill the public one
<aquarius> I've been toying with a mobile thing based on rawdog. Haven't had time to play with it yet :)
<daker> mhall119, yes!
<cjohnston> mhall119: et al, all mobile changes should be live now too
<mhall119> cjohnston: thanks!
#ubuntu-website 2012-02-02
<nigelb> 20
<danilos> mhall119, nigelb: hi, dsaxena-linaro is having trouble logging in (and he's not around right now), I wonder if you can see something obviously wrong with his account on summit.linaro.org (if you have permissions to look at the user table since I don't)
<cjohnston> danilos: when will dsaxena be back around (approx)
<danilos> cjohnston, he's in California afaik, so likely to be around later
<cjohnston> ok.. cool.. ty
<mhall119> danilos: I checked the user's account, I don't see anything wrong with it
<mhall119> danilos: maybe their problem is with SSO?
<cjohnston> mhall119: do you know how the linaro theme stuff works
<cjohnston> danilo said he thinks its something with symlinks
<mhall119> cjohnston: I think they just have an alias in their apache.conf
<cjohnston> hrm
<cjohnston> is it possible to find that out with django?
<mhall119> nope, it happens before django is involved
<cjohnston> ok
<mhall119> why?
<cjohnston> to change the links for linaro
<mhall119> not currently possible
<mhall119> they only overwrite the media files
<mhall119> css, images, etc
<mhall119> not the templates, so they use the same HTML
<mhall119> as far as I know
<cjohnston> they do
<cjohnston> if I add part of http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~summit-hackers/summit/trunk/revision/94 back in, then i could do it until i have time to do it more properly, correct
<mhall119> yeah, you just need the settings.py change
<cjohnston> and then call it in the view
<mhall119> ya, if settings.LINARO_ONLY:
<cjohnston> these papers suck
<cjohnston> is there a view that will pass to every page?
<cjohnston> mhall119: ^
<mhall119> cjohnston: you want context processors
<cjohnston> ahh
<mhall119> look at common/context_processors
<mhall119> you define a function that retuns a dict, and add it to the list in settings.py
<mhall119> then the keys from the dict will be available in every template
<anmar> cjohnston: i am here
<cjohnston> anmar: on that screen its stars
<cjohnston> do you have any yellow stars
<anmar> cjohnston: yes. I can see them
<anmar> cjohnston: the stars are correct.
<cjohnston> the yellow stars are the sessions that you are subscribed to
<cjohnston> the hide sessions thing could be broken again
<cjohnston> i want to remove it as i hate it
<cjohnston> it always breaks
<cjohnston> mhall119: ^
<cjohnston> nigelb: ^
<anmar> cjohnston: please. it is very confusing. the stars is great
<anmar> Ok. I will just use the default view.
<anmar> cjohnston: that addresses my immediate needs. Cheers.
<cjohnston> anmar: the agenda screen was created for the use on a personal device
<cjohnston> the wide screen is really only good for the display monitors at connect
<anmar> cjohnston: I see... it works equally well on the desktop.
<cjohnston> and we now have mobile device support with the new agenda display
<mhall119> cjohnston: you talking about the javascript to remove things from the wide display?
<cjohnston> yup
<cjohnston> thats not working for anmar
<mhall119> I want it gone too
<cjohnston> i said that and someone told me no
<cjohnston> mhall119:  bug #925689
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 925689 in summit "Remove javascript "hide sessions that aren't for me" (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/925689
<anmar> cjohnston: btw, I see some people have yellow and some read stars. what does that mean?
<cjohnston> red in the popup means required
<mhall119> red == required
<mhall119> if you mouse-over them it'll say so
<anmar> mhall119: cjohnston thanks guys.
<mhall119> happy to help anmar
<cjohnston> aquarius: ping
<aquarius> cjohnston, pong.
<cjohnston> aquarius: all of your mobile code is live on summit
<aquarius> yaaaaay
 * aquarius tests it :
<cjohnston> it is much appreciated
<cjohnston> that's prolly not a bad idea
<cjohnston> lol
<aquarius> schaweet, the main page for uds-q is formatted right on my phone ;)
<aquarius> testing the schedule for uds-p
<aquarius> yay, that is also formatted right!
<aquarius> well that's just excellent.
<aquarius> I can die happy now :)
<cjohnston> aquarius: is the information about a session supposed to show up?
<aquarius> press the name of the session
<aquarius> and then it shows up
<cjohnston> The best part is that I can hear you saying just that.. in your voice
<aquarius> I'd like to do the offline stuff, but I think it might require more time than I can devote to it.
<aquarius> I'm musing on the best way to do it so that it's good but also easy toimplement
<cjohnston> and i wont be able to put it in before connect anyway... so it isnt a huge deal imo
<cjohnston> hrm..
<cjohnston> if you visit one of the lcq days, theres a qr code, is it possible to get rid of that
<cjohnston> when i click a meeting name, i go to the etherpad meeting page
#ubuntu-website 2012-02-03
<aquarius> really? on a phone??
<cjohnston> android running opera
<aquarius> clicking a meeting name should open the session description below the session name
<aquarius> try doing it in firefox with a window less than 400 px wide to see how it's meant to work
<aquarius> I'll try it in opera
<cjohnston> i need to figure out how to take screenshots
<aquarius> god, you're right
<aquarius> how annoying
<cjohnston> opera the /uds-p/ page looks right
<cjohnston> the defualt browser, that page looks like crapola
<aquarius> don't know why that is without debugging it
<cjohnston> i dont care.. i wont use it anyway
<cjohnston> but if anyone files a bug ill assign you
<aquarius> really? the uds-p page looks good to me in default
<cjohnston> now the agenda.. thats cool
<aquarius> if you could poke a few people to test it so that I'm not bugfixing *during* uds, that'd be great :P
<cjohnston> yup
<cjohnston> aquarius: bug #925811
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 925811 in summit "Agenda view clicks through to meeting view on opera mobile (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/925811
<cjohnston> aquarius: bugs are being filed.. lol
<aquarius> already??
<aquarius> god almighty
<cjohnston> 2
<cjohnston> hehe
<aquarius> if there are lots it might be worth poking it so you only get the magic mobile view with ?m=1 on the end of the URL or something
<aquarius> :)
<nigelb> aquarius: sorry about the clasroom mixup. I'd already gone to bed by then.
<cjohnston> so far with whats come in, im not worried about it
<nigelb> Morning cjohnston
<aquarius> nigelb, is fine
<aquarius> we got it sorted :)
<cjohnston> hey nigelb
<nigelb> what's the stars thing you pinged me about?
<cjohnston> the fact that i want to move the js hide talks that arent for me crap
<cjohnston> s/move/remove
<nigelb> er, and make it how?
<cjohnston> get rid of it
<nigelb> Remove the feature too?
<cjohnston> ya
<cjohnston> its broken again
<cjohnston> why keep fixing it
<nigelb> Linaro is cool with that? In Budapeest they got mhall119 to fix that bug on the plane.
<cjohnston> the agenda thing replaces it
<aquarius> bin the JS thing
<aquarius> I wrote that
<aquarius> in about fifteen minutes
<aquarius> about six UDSes ago :)
<nigelb> wow.
<cjohnston> and we have been limping it along ever since
<aquarius> cjohnston, the broken image is the QR code
<knome> if it works, don't fix it ;)
<cjohnston> right
<cjohnston> ahh
<cjohnston> hrm
<cjohnston> i guess i need to put an if statemetn in there
<aquarius> cjohnston, I have no idea what the deal with the qr code is... but it's got <img ... src="">
<aquarius> which is why it's broken :)
<aquarius> you might wanna poke that ;)
<cjohnston> will do
<cjohnston> prolly wont get fixed prior to conenct tho cause connect has a qr code
<aquarius> or better still, poke it and then display:none it in the mobile stylesheet, since you don't need it on a mobile by defniition :P
<cjohnston> but i wouldnt mind removing the qr code if its mobile
<cjohnston> it isnt needed
<cjohnston> ;-)
<aquarius> display:none'ing it in the mobile stylesheet will fix the reported bug, anyway :P
<mhall119> aquarius: that javascript was your fault eh?
<cjohnston> hehehe
<aquarius> mhall119, yep.
<aquarius> in my defence it was written really quickly, sitting on the edge of a big round table at a party :)
<aquarius> with jcastro hassling me to come get more beer the whole time :)
<aquarius> I'd have looked at helping to fix it if I'd have known it was problematic!
<cjohnston> aquarius:  we have about 20 bugs for it
<cjohnston> lol
 * cjohnston goes to subscribe aquarius to all summit bug notifications.. hehe
<aquarius> this is what happens when something really quick gets written :P
<cjohnston> seems like every cycle without fail we break it
<aquarius> what, in general, is wrong with it? That it's not highlighting the right stuff, or that it is highlighting too much stuff, or that it throws errors?
<nigelb> Wejust break it very often.
<cjohnston> and now with the new display, i have no care to keep it
 * aquarius rtfs
<cjohnston> everything greys out
<aquarius> I'd bin it if I were you.
<cjohnston> i will
<cjohnston> as soon as connect is over
<cjohnston> i may remove the link and add that to trunk and if we end up having to push out another update it will be in there
<cjohnston> but i dont want to scrap the code this close to connect
<aquarius> what a magnificent piece of code that is
<aquarius> I can't see anything wrong with it, myself ;)
<nigelb> hehe
<aquarius> it's pretty sensitive to how the HTML is laid out, I admit it
<cjohnston> hehe
<aquarius> the sessions don't contain a participants list any more
<aquarius> at least the ones on http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-p/2011-10-31/display don't
<aquarius> so the JS isn't going to work -- it can't find you in the list of participants (because there is no list of participants) and thus it hides every session :)
<aquarius> if you want to quickly bin it without screwing with the code too much, just comment out the line that adds the link to the nav bar
<aquarius> document.getElementById("sub-nav").appendChild(lnk);
<aquarius> change to
<aquarius> /document.getElementById("sub-nav").appendChild(lnk);
<aquarius> er
<aquarius> //document.getElementById("sub-nav").appendChild(lnk);
<aquarius> then it won't add the link :)
<cjohnston> danilos: ping
<danilos> cjohnston, hi
<cjohnston> danilos: so the whole thing from the email this morning is fixed?
<danilos> cjohnston, I am not sure what email that's about, but I think Stephen is pretty happy now
<cjohnston> the thing with users not showing up in the private meeting list
<danilos> yes, I fixed that
<cjohnston> ok
<cjohnston> mhall119: it seems as though meetings with etherpad pages created prior to me making it possible to select pad.l.o have a pad.u.c link already coded in... this was brought up to me this morning
<cjohnston> would it be possible to s/ubuntu.com/linaro.org without messing up the hash url stuff and all that for private meetings
<cjohnston> salgado: ^
<salgado> hash url?
<cjohnston> salgado: private meetings have a "hash" in the url
<cjohnston> so its pad.u.c/lcq1-12-<hash here>
<salgado> oh, ok, the unique identifier in the URL
<cjohnston> that way it isnt guessible
<salgado> sure, we can just run an SQL to replace pad.u.c with pad.l.o
<cjohnston> non private meetings are http://pad.linaro.org/lcq1-12-linaro-gfxmm-q112-codecs-neon
<salgado> cjohnston, so, the db is sqlite3 right? do you know where it is?
<salgado> IS ought to know
<cjohnston> db is postgres
<cjohnston> other than that, i dont know
<cjohnston> g2g.. call
<salgado> oh, right, it's status that's sqlite3
<mhall119> cjohnston: yes, once the hash url is generated once, it's saved
<mhall119> so changing other fields won't change it
<salgado> update schedule_meeting set pad_url = replace(pad_url, 'pad.ubuntu.com', 'pad.linaro.org') where summit = 7 and pad_url ilike '%pad.ubuntu.com%';
<salgado> cjohnston, mhall119, that will fix the broken URLs.  can you think of anything that this could break?
<mhall119> salgado: I think so
 * nigelb suggests a db back before you run that.
<nigelb> *backup
<salgado> mhall119, you mean it will break something?
<salgado> nigelb, it can easily be reverted; I have the list of items it will update
<nigelb> ah, cool.
<mhall119> salgado-lunch: sorry, I think it's safe
<cjohnston> danilos: nigelb
<cjohnston> meetings in the past not being moved by the autoscheduler
<cjohnston> discuss
<nigelb> do you mean autoscheduler or rescheduler?
<cjohnston> re
<nigelb> I clearly remember fixing it once.
<nigelb> Is it being moved now?
<cjohnston> i dont think we have left it running to know
<mhall119> daker: ping
<mhall119> cjohnston: ping
<cjohnston> mhall119: ?
<mhall119> cjohnston: do you know the state of any of the merge proposals for ltp?
<cjohnston> nop3
<cjohnston> nope
<cjohnston> not really
<cjohnston> all i remember is it isnt ready for django 1.3
<mhall119> :(
<mhall119> ok
<cjohnston> it isnt ready for 1.3 because of IS, but because of us
<mhall119> they don't want to install it system-wide?
<cjohnston> no
<cjohnston> due to compatability with other sites
<cjohnston> plus, cranberry is getting worse
<cjohnston> im back to getting a few emails a day from status
<mhall119> fragaria has been stable though
<mhall119> maybe we can get LTP moved
<cjohnston> fragaria is summit only
<cjohnston> and summit related stuff
<mhall119> no reason it can't run ltp too
<mhall119> hmmm, prod has meetings that staging didn't get....
<mhall119> wait no, it did find that other one
<cjohnston> mhall119: look in the other channel
<cjohnston> theres errors
#ubuntu-website 2012-02-05
<AlanBell> hi, just doing a bit of summit/etherpad-lite tinkering and I am setting up a new dev summit
<AlanBell> I am running precise, which might be a bad idea, and I don't have django in my python2.6, but it is fine in 2.7.2
<AlanBell> do I give up and do it in a VM running oneiric?
<AlanBell> ImportError: No module named django.core.management is the error I get when doing make init
<mhall119> AlanBell: if you use virtualenv you should be fine on Precise
<AlanBell> how do I do that?
<mhall119> AlanBell: cd <project_root>; make;
<mhall119> the Makefile will create a virtualenv in ./env,and isntall the necessary python requirements like Django into that
<AlanBell> http://paste.ubuntu.com/830203/
<mhall119> try make clean, then make again
<mhall119> if make has an error halfway through, it won't pick up again where it left off, you have to scrap it and start over
<AlanBell> ok, that is doing stuff
<AlanBell> probably because I previously had it running when this laptop was running oneiric or something
<mhall119> My make skills aren't elite enough for it to intelligently handle failures
<cjohnston> daker:  do you have any ideas on my event recap branch
<cjohnston> and would you be any good at making a user profile page? I'm horrible at it.. the profile stuff is ready for summit, it just needs a display page, then I can just copy all the code to ltp
 * AlanBell has forgotten how to use south
<AlanBell> I added a field to the summit model and now it won't run because it needs to be added to the database
<AlanBell> fairly sure it was something to do with south to make this work, but I can't figure it out
<mhall119> AlanBell: python manage.py schemamigration <app_name> <migration_name> --auto
<mhall119> then python manage.py migrate <app_name>
<AlanBell> django.core.exceptions.ImproperlyConfigured: App with label summit could not be found
<mhall119> summit isn't an  app
<mhall119> 'schedule' and 'sponsor' are the apps
<mhall119> 'summit' is the project (which contains multiple apps)
<AlanBell> yay
<cjohnston> what are you adding AlanBell?
<AlanBell> api key for etherpad lite
<mhall119> to the Summit model?
<AlanBell> so summit can create the pads, and pass authenticated users across
<AlanBell> yeah, to the summit model, next to the etherpad url, an optional etherpad-lite api key
<mhall119> AlanBell: ok, summit production is frozen until after LCQ
<AlanBell> this cuts out all the openID authentication
<AlanBell> yeah, that is fine, I am in no hurry to deploy it :)
<AlanBell> oh and I will need Pendulum to write a little feature too :)
<mhall119> +1
<mhall119> moar contributors!
 * nigelb hugs AlanBell 
<AlanBell> this is going to rock if it works
<nigelb> Totally!
<AlanBell> using the etherpad API properly, so if you are signed into summit it knows who you are and gives you the editable pad
<AlanBell> if not then you get the read only one
<doctormon> nigelb: Damn I thought you were coming to the USA for a second there.
<doctormon> Cross wires with other channel
<nigelb> heh
<doctormon> nigelb: http://imagebin.org/197517
<nigelb> wow
<nigelb> Nice work doctormon :)
<doctormon> Did you see the project search?
<nigelb> Yeah, I did from the other day
<doctormon> The other day? It's better http://imagebin.org/197519
<doctormon> That image is missing any results from the gnome project.
<mhall119> aquarius: don't take away my web-notes man, that has come in handy too many times :(
#ubuntu-website 2013-01-28
<daker> g'night
<rsajdok> after "make db" I got error: http://pastie.org/5917301
<rsajdok> any suggestion?
<daker> rsajdok: lemme see
<daker> rsajdok: it the same error as yesterday ?
<daker> try to delete the db then run make db again
<daker> rsajdok: ^
<rsajdok|a> daker: Yes, the same error
<rsajdok|a> Delete dB do not resolve problem
<daker> rsajdok|a: ./env/bin/python loco_directory/manage.py syncdb
<daker> then
<daker> ./env/bin/python loco_directory/manage.py migrate
<rsajdok|a> Ok, I will try tomorrow, goodnight
<daker> ok
<daker> rsajdok|a: i have a fix for it https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ltp-devs/loco-team-portal/0.2/revision/601
<daker> just don't create the superuser when doing the sync
#ubuntu-website 2013-01-29
<rsajdok> daker: thanks, I am trying to add "team event" and I got error message "You can not add a new team event. You are not a member of any LoCo Teams."
<rsajdok> In past I could do that but now is not possible.
<daker> rsajdok: in your local_settings there is a DEBUG_USERS, add your Launchpad nickname
<rsajdok> daker: DEBUG_USERS = ('ris') ?
<daker> yep
<rsajdok> I did, still do not work
<daker> rsajdok: connect using launchpad
<daker> i mean click on login at top right
<rsajdok> daker: I did, still I can not add team event
<daker> rsajdok: download this http://people.ubuntu.com/~daker/ltp/ltp.db
<daker> run ./env/bin/python loco_directory/manage.py syncdb --noinput
<daker> and ./env/bin/python loco_directory/manage.py migrate
<rsajdok> daker: not work
<daker> rsajdok: :(
<daker> rsajdok: login to /admin
<daker> nick : admin
<daker> pwd 123456
<daker> and add "admin" to DEBUG_USERS
<rsajdok> daker: during login I am redirect to openid
<daker> for /admin ?
<daker> login to 127.0.0.1:8000/admin
<rsajdok> daker: my mistake :) I will try it later
<daker> ok
<cjohnston> daker: ping
<daker> cjohnston: pong
<cjohnston> daker: is there a plugin or something that josepht and I can use to view the dashboard in different resolutions?
<cjohnston> someone else is seeing something that we arent with that page you and I were workign on
<daker> cjohnston: yeah
<daker> do you have chrome/ium ?
<cjohnston> chrome
<cjohnston> josepht: uses FF
<josepht> cjohnston: I have one for FF :)
<cjohnston> josepht, daker, daker josepht... josepht daker is the CSS/django master
<josepht> daker: nice to meet you
<daker> josepht: nice to meet you
<daker> josepht: cjohnston  FF & chrome both have this feature
<daker> josepht: for FF http://i.imgur.com/X74cuS5.png
<rsajdok> cjohnston: latest firefox has that function
<daker> cjohnston: for chrome press F12 once you have the developer tools click the small gear on the bottom right
<daker> http://i.imgur.com/0oXrNa4.png
<daker> you can overide useragent/device metrics/Lat/Long
<cjohnston> josepht: I can't reproduce either
<daker> cjohnston: what's your problem ?
<cjohnston> daker: a layout problem on one persons screen
<josepht> cjohnston: once i get the width to 1991 I see it too
<cjohnston> wtf
<josepht> cjohnston: grid_15 takes up its 1180px and grid_2 is beside it on the right
<cjohnston> it shouldnt be
<cjohnston> grid_15 should be taking the whole space
<josepht> anyone know how to increase the resolution without the mouse? I can only add a few px at a time by clicking and dragging?
<daker> josepht: http://i.imgur.com/X74cuS5.png
<josepht> cjohnston: div#content doesn't have a width
<josepht> daker: I got that, but it a pain getting larger than the largest preset width
<daker> josepht: you can set your own preset
<josepht> daker: I tried that and it just uses the current resolution
<daker> ah you are right
<josepht> ah I got it had to unmaximize the window and move it almost off the scren to the left
<daker> josepht: ah got it, do you see the resize grip http://i.imgur.com/CQQEqMO.png ?
<josepht> daker: yes
<daker> josepht: it works for you ?
<josepht> daker: yes, you just can't drag it very far when the FF window is maximized and the resolution is larger than the window size :)
<daker> ok :)
<josepht> cjohnston: adding the width to #content fixed it for me at high resolutions
<josepht> daker: thanks a lot for your help
<cjohnston> josepht: ok
<cjohnston> I say we just tell her to get a normal resolution ;-)
<rsajdok> daker: I did http://pastie.org/5946780 and still I can not add new team event
<daker> rsajdok: i said DEBUG_USERS = ('admin')
<rsajdok> daker: ups :)
<daker> rsajdok: it works ?
<rsajdok> daker: not work
<daker> argh :(
<rsajdok> daker: I want to fix many bugs in loco but this problem stopped me :)
<daker> lemme test
<rsajdok> daker: In past I could login to my launchpad account and I was seeing my account tied with ubuntu-pl but now it is not possible any more.
<daker> rsajdok: lemme see
<cjohnston> daker: just have him use vagrant?
<daker> cjohnston: i am testing if it's working with venv
<cjohnston> ok
<daker> rsajdok: it does work
<daker> rsajdok: do you have the Team membership checkbox http://i.imgur.com/gpuWtdE.png  ?
<daker> rsajdok: are you able to see the teams on http://127.0.0.1:8000/teams/ ?
<daker> brb
<rsajdok> daker: 1. Problem is that I have not checkbox http://imgur.com/TqdLJ7f
<rsajdok> daker: 2. http://37.28.152.167:8088/teams/
<rsajdok> daker: 2. http://imgur.com/7qNE44Q
<daker> perfect
<daker> rsajdok: you are not using my db
<daker> ah see whay you have done
<daker> rsajdok: give me 1min
<daker> rsajdok: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1587267/
<rsajdok> daker: Should I login by launchpad account or /admin ?
<daker> rsajdok: have you have done what i have wrote ?
<rsajdok> daker: yes, I did
<daker> rsajdok: can you execute "ll"  on loco_directory ?
<rsajdok> daker: http://pastie.org/5948733
<daker> ya
<daker> perfect
<daker> now run the dev server
<daker> rsajdok: no :(
<daker> rsajdok: how do you run the server ?
<daker> make run ?
<rsajdok> daker: done
<rsajdok> daker: (env)ris@sunejask:~/ltp$ ./env/bin/python loco_directory/manage.py runserver 0.0.0.0:8088
<rsajdok> daker: not "make run"
<daker> rsajdok: you are not using my db :)
<daker> rsajdok: let's do it again
<daker> delete the loco_directory/ltp.db
<daker> $ wget http://people.ubuntu.com/~daker/ltp/ltp.db -O loco_directory/ltp.db
<daker> $ ./env/bin/python loco_directory/manage.py migrate
<daker> $ /env/bin/python loco_directory/manage.py runserver 0.0.0.0:8088
<daker> i hope it will work this time
<rsajdok> daker: http://pastie.org/5948902
<daker> rsajdok: i thin you are doing something wrong :(
<daker> i still see the date of the old db
<rsajdok> daker: I know :)
<rsajdok> daker: http://pastie.org/5948990
<daker> rsajdok: ya
<rsajdok> daker: "ya" ?
<daker> the instruction are good
<daker> instructions*
<rsajdok> daker: yours or mine ?
<daker> both
<daker> they are the same
<daker> rsajdok: did you run the instructions ?
<rsajdok> daker: this http://pastie.org/5948990#6 ?
<daker> rsajdok: yes
<rsajdok> daker: yes
<daker> can you run the server ?
<rsajdok> daker: done
<daker> man are you kidding ?
<daker> i still see data from the old db
<daker> rsajdok: ok, can i have an "ll" inside loco_directory dir ?
<rsajdok> daker: http://pastie.org/5949272
<daker> rsajdok: ll loco_directory/
<daker> i want to see everything
<rsajdok> daker: http://pastie.org/5949341
<daker> -rw-r--r--  1 ris ris 3230720 2012-09-06 23:39 ltp.db
<daker> look 2012-09-06
<daker> i told you to delete it
<rsajdok> daker: strange
<daker> delete it
<daker> and give me another "ll"
<rsajdok> daker: yours file has that date :) ok, give me second
<daker> no, man this db has your data :)
<rsajdok> daker: http://pastie.org/5949496
<rsajdok> daker: maybe you send me wrong file :)
<daker> rsajdok: ok, we are on the good way
<daker> let's continue
<rsajdok> daker: *sent
<daker> rsajdok: wget http://people.ubuntu.com/~daker/ltp/ltp.db -O loco_directory/ltp.db
<rsajdok> daker: ok, I am waiting ;)
<daker> and give me another "ll"
<daker> rsajdok: once we finish, i have a very good way if you like virtualbox & vagrant
<rsajdok> daker: http://pastie.org/5949654
<daker> ok
<daker> ./env/bin/python loco_directory/manage.py migrate
<daker> then
<rsajdok> daker: I used virtualbox but better for me is a vps. I am going to try vagrant.
<daker> show me your local_settings.py
<rsajdok> done
<daker> show me your local_settings.py
<rsajdok> daker: http://pastie.org/5949746
<daker> perfect
<daker> now
<daker> ./env/bin/python loco_directory/manage.py runserver 0.0.0.0:8088
<rsajdok> daker: done
<daker> there is something wrong :(
<daker> why i still see you this http://37.28.152.167:8088/admin/auth/user/
<daker> those are the users you have created ?
<rsajdok> daker: I see and I do not know why, now, I have to sleep :)
<daker> can ctrl+C the server
<daker> can you*
<rsajdok> daker: yes I created these users but not now, earlier
<rsajdok> daker: yes
<rsajdok> daker: done
<daker> then run it again and pastbin output ?
<daker> do it then go to sleep :)
<rsajdok> daker: ok:)
<daker> thank you :)
<daker> just this part
<daker> Django version 1.3.3, using settings 'loco_directory.settings'
<rsajdok> daker: http://pastie.org/5949812
<daker> ok
<rsajdok> daker: I have the question, if I deleted ltp.db should the website works?
<daker> rsajdok: ah good question
<daker> the answser is no
<daker> the website will not brak
<daker> break*
<daker> delete it
<daker> then run the server
<rsajdok> haha :)
<daker> ah good
<daker> rsajdok: do this
<daker> python loco_directory/manage.py runserver 0.0.0.0:8088
<rsajdok> (env)ris@sunejask:~/ltp$ rm loco_directory/ltp.db
<rsajdok> rm: cannot remove `loco_directory/ltp.db': No such file or directory
<rsajdok> I deleted it
<daker> perfect
<daker> i see
<rsajdok> and run server
<daker> perfect perfect
<daker> i got the error
<rsajdok> yes, and I got :)
<daker> wget http://people.ubuntu.com/~daker/ltp/ltp.db -O loco_directory/ltp.db
<daker> then run the server again
<daker> run it with :
<rsajdok> maybe now Should I wget, migrate and runserver, maybe strange cache of firefox?
<daker> yes
<daker> just do wget and run the server with
<daker> python loco_directory/manage.py runserver
<daker> without env/bin
<rsajdok> ok
<rsajdok> python loco_directory/manage.py runserver 0.0.0.0:8088
<rsajdok> [2013-01-30 03:41:18,249] - ERROR - settings - Missing library: pytz, Install package: python-tz
<daker> apt-get install python-tz
<daker> ah no no
<daker> use the venv python
<daker> ./env/bin/python loco_directory/manage.py runserver 0.0.0.0:8088
<rsajdok> done
<daker> perfect
<daker> ctrl+c
<daker> then run
<daker> ./env/bin/python loco_directory/manage.py migrate
<rsajdok> done
<daker> then
<daker> ./env/bin/python loco_directory/manage.py runserver 0.0.0.0:8088
<rsajdok> after "migrate" I got http://pastie.org/5950121
<daker> try :
<daker> ./env/bin/python loco_directory/manage.py syncdb
<daker> then
<daker> ./env/bin/python loco_directory/manage.py migrate
<rsajdok> Would you like to create one now? (yes/no) ?
<daker> create a superuser ?
<rsajdok> yes
<rsajdok> should I ?
<daker> no
<rsajdok> ok
<rsajdok> done
<daker> ouch
<daker> rsajdok: man just go to sleep
<daker> rsajdok: we can fix this thing tomorrow
<daker> rsajdok: i suspect we are doing something wrong
<rsajdok> daker: but now http://37.28.152.167:8088/admin/auth/user/ is different there are not my users :)
<daker> yes
<rsajdok> daker: thanks a lot, goodbye
<daker> rsajdok: wait
<daker> what's the admin login ?
<daker> well the syncdb recreated the db and it should not
<rsajdok> daker: I did not create admin account
<daker> anyway g'night rsajdok we can look into it tomorrow if you want
<rsajdok> daker: ok, I am going to sleep :)
<rsajdok> daker: yes i want.
<daker> juste ping when you are free
<daker> i am GMT+0
#ubuntu-website 2013-01-30
<rsajdok> i am GMT+1 :)
<rsajdok> daker: I am back :)
<daker> rsajdok: ok :)
<daker> rsajdok: can you try again ?
<rsajdok> daker: yes, please
<daker> rsajdok: ok
<daker> let's start again
<daker> bzr branch lp:loco-team-portal ris.ltp
<daker> cd ris.ltp/
<rsajdok> done
<daker> make
<daker> and wait
<daker> while it's downloading :)
<rsajdok> waiting :)
<rsajdok> http://pastie.org/5960651
<daker> rsajdok: open Makefile
<daker> and change the env part
<daker> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1589478/
<daker> then run make
<rsajdok> ok
<daker> rsajdok|a: once done
<daker> rm loco_directory/ltp.db
<daker> wget http://people.ubuntu.com/~daker/ltp/ltp.db -O loco_directory/ltp.db
<daker> ./env/bin/python loco_directory/manage.py migrate
<daker> ./env/bin/python loco_directory/manage.py runserver 0.0.0.0:8088
<rsajdok> daker: should I create superuser?
<daker> ya just create it
<daker> rsajdok: ?
<rsajdok> daker: few minutes
<daker> ok
<rsajdok> http://pastie.org/5961930
<daker> rsajdok: try : ./env/bin/python loco_directory/manage.py syncdb --noinput
<daker> then migrate
<rsajdok> I change port to 8089
<rsajdok> done
<daker> ok rsajdok http://37.28.152.167:8089?
<rsajdok> yes
<rsajdok> daker: http://pastie.org/5962056
<daker> yep rsajdok what's your ip ?
<rsajdok> ip address of my vps ?
<rsajdok> http://37.28.152.167:8089/
<daker> rsajdok: what do you see http://37.28.152.167:8089/teams/ ?
<rsajdok> daker: http://imgur.com/UPKLbJj
<daker> :(
<daker> ok
<daker> rsajdok: run make lp
<daker> rsajdok: ah i found the problem
<daker> this venv thing sucks
<daker> do you see ltp.db inside ris.ltp folder ?
<rsajdok> ris@sunejask:~/ris.ltp$ find . -name *.db
<rsajdok> ./ltp.db
<rsajdok> ./loco_directory/ltp.db
<daker> :)
<daker> this is the problem :)
<daker> delete them both
<rsajdok> done
<rsajdok> $ find . -name *.db
<daker> rsajdok: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1589730/
<daker> it will work this time :)
<rsajdok> daker: at last :)
<rsajdok> http://37.28.152.167:8089/teams/
<daker> WOOOOW
<daker> the sysadmin blocked all the port on the network
<daker> so you see the list of teams ?
<rsajdok> yes, I see
<daker> now add you lp nickname to Debug_users on local_settings.py
<daker> then login using launchpad
<daker> you will see your team membership checkbox
<rsajdok> daker: yes, http://imgur.com/7TBPEIq
<daker> perfect
<rsajdok> daker: new problem :) http://imgur.com/anvC7FH
<daker> rsajdok: easy go to http://37.28.152.167:8089/admin/auth/user/
<daker> login : admin
<daker> passe : 123456
<daker> seach for you usename
<daker> and delete it
<daker> disconnect from the admin then go login via launchpad
<rsajdok> should I delete "ris" or "admin" ?
<daker> ris
<rsajdok> daker: uch, works :)
<daker> \o/
<rsajdok> daker: I must write the instructions for the future :)
<daker> i should improve the makefile
<rsajdok> daker: many, many thanks :)
<daker> happy hacking, i'll be waiting for your merge proposal :)
<rsajdok> daker: Yes, You Should :)
<daker> i'll do it tonight
<rsajdok> daker: Now I am working on that https://code.launchpad.net/~ris/loco-team-portal/fix-552762
<daker> ah yes it has merge conflict
<rsajdok> daker: I am going back to work, many thanks for help
<daker> yw
<rsajdok> daker: Did you improve the makefile?
<daker> rsajdok: not yet, i was watching Braca vs Real :)
<rsajdok> daker: haha :)
<knome> hey, anybody around?
<knome> or, tbe...
<knome> does anybody know if pad.ubuntu.com is free to use off-uds?
<knome> and if yes, is there something we should know (eg. it gets reset now and then)
#ubuntu-website 2013-01-31
<daker> knome: AFAIK it's free to use off-uds
<knome> daker, ok, cheers :)
<daker> rsajdok: fixed makefile :)
<daker> rsajdok, cjohnston, mhall119 setting up LTP in one command : bzr branch lp:loco-team-portal && cd loco-team-portal/ && make && make run
<cjohnston> daker: too long
<daker> bonus : you will get data with it :)
<mhall119> daker: +1
<rsajdok> daker: perfect :) I will try it later :)
<rsajdok> cjohnston: maybe too long but works
<rsajdok> daker: after "make" http://pastie.org/5995945
#ubuntu-website 2013-02-01
<daker> rsajdok: oh yeah i'll fix that, it's known issue on setuptools
#ubuntu-website 2013-02-02
<daker> rsajdok: i have fixed your issue https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ltp-devs/loco-team-portal/0.2/revision/604
<rsajdok> I am trying "add new team event"and  I got the error: http://imgur.com/pvDXdlB
#ubuntu-website 2013-02-03
<daker> rsajdok: fixing it now
<daker> rsajdok: fixd, pull from trunk
<rsajdok> daker: It works now :)
<daker> rsajdok: ok :)
<rsajdok> any tip for this http://pastie.org/6034784 ?
<rsajdok> obsolote
#ubuntu-website 2014-01-28
<jose> daker: checking...
<daker> jose: read my comment first
<jose> I am aware
<daker> if they don't have meetings recorded, then just merge
<daker> someone just got his teams merged
<daker> bug 1260997
<ubottu> bug 1260997 in LoCo Team Portal "ubuntu-us-mi does not have ubuntu-michigan data" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1260997
<jose> so, meetings would have to be manually moved, right?
<daker> for now yes
<daker> http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/thai-locoteam/meetings/history/
<daker> they don't have meetings...
<daker> so just merge them
 * jose does
<jose> daker: I also merged ubuntu-swiss users with ubuntu-ch
<jose> I don't know if you could please check on that
<daker> perfect
<daker> the swiss team doesnt appear to have any meetings record
<daker> s
<jose> awesome, then!
<jose> thanks!
<daker> yw
#ubuntu-website 2015-01-26
<cjohnston> hey edrz
<edrz> hi
<cjohnston> edrz: how goes the work with summit?
<cate> cjohnston: it goes well. Especially because vorlon did most of the work for last DebConf.  Now we are mostly improving things to DebConf ways
<cate> One of the invasive change, would be to add a new summit.status = Done, to block editing a past conference
<cate> But the most urgent change is to inhibit displayng the attendee list on ProposeMeeting (and other *Meeting forms), for privacy reasons.
<cjohnston> mhall119, daker ^
<cjohnston> cate: we use that because certain meetings require certain people to attend, so if I am creating a meeting and I know that mhall119 and daker need to be there, I'd add them... do you guys not have meetings like that?
<cate> cjohnston: we don't use very much the "attend", and people are not so "dutiful" to complete it.
<cjohnston> I see
<cate> OTOH an other change [but probably could be made only in DebConf part] is to add multi-speakers
<cjohnston> hmm.. I'm not sure how speaker was implemented, but it doesn't look to be like ours
<cjohnston> (we don't have that notion)
<cate> we interpreted someshing between drafter ans assignee
<cjohnston> gotcha
<mhall119> cate: can you use the "required to attend" for speaker?
<mhall119> also, what is the privacy reason for not displaying attendees? Is the attendee list not public information?
<cate> mhall119: it seems no. We had a lot of complain last year
<mhall119> cate: that's going to be a much more difficult task then, we always considered info on who is attending to be public, so it's used in a lot of places
<cate> but multi-speaker could be set only by content-team/track-leads
<cate> mhall119: yes, we noticed that
<mhall119> cate: is it an option for those people who don't want their name listed as attending to simply not register as attending?
<cate> mhall119: I don't know yet. We use the registration system for many logistic parts [sponros, food, accommodation, t-shirts, ...], so maybe we can have something like attend = visible and really_attend
<cate> But i should check the code, if it is feasible
<edrz> we already hid the list of participants from meeting displays by making them only visible to organziers (in the templates)
<edrz> now we're looking at the ProposeMeeting form.
<edrz> and, we did use require_attendees for multiple "speakers" last year.
<edrz> but, that doesn't allow 2 or more persons to own an event, i.e. 2 speakers each able to edit the talk they are giving together.
<edrz> only drafter and organizer can do that.
#ubuntu-website 2016-02-01
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> davidcalle: salut mon ami - comment ça va?
<dholbach> can we land https://code.launchpad.net/~dholbach/developer-ubuntu-com/drop-use-of-nl2br-markdown-extension/+merge/284309 before deploying? :-)
<davidcalle> Salut daniel , bien et toi? :)
<dholbach> très bien, merci :)
<davidcalle> dholbach: sure, let me have a look, we still need to hear back from IS about the status of the staging server, I'm pinging them
<dholbach> bah... I hope we can resolve the issues quickly :-/
<davidcalle> dholbach: yep :(
<davidcalle> dholbach: the future team reports website could use categories in reports. We define a set of categories for report items (code, design, doc, outreach, events, other, etc.), then each bullet point of a report can be assigned a category. This way we can have a view that shows what happened in a certain Ubuntu area, instead of team by team.
<davidcalle> Eg. everything doc related for all teams in jan 2016
<mhall119> davidcalle: dholbach: I spent most of Friday trying to recovery our staging environment
<mhall119> Something went horribly wrong and Juju wasn't working anymore, not even juju destroy-environment worked
<mhall119> in the end the vanguard of #webops killed the individual nodes in stagingstack so we could start over
<mhall119> I merged in the latest changes to the mojo spec branch from the main canonical-is branch
<mhall119> I tried to deploy r162, the last staging revision before the upgrade, and ran into the same IP allocation error: https://pastebin.canonical.com/148786/
<mhall119> line 204
<mhall119> I pinged mthaddon about it, but he is sprinting this week
<davidcalle> mhall119: IIRC, #webops told me we could raise this up with someone specific, let me get the name
<davidcalle> mhall119: caio told me to ping nodoubleg about it, if it was still happening after tearing down the env
<mhall119> davidcalle: ok, he's the vanguard who helped me on Friday
<davidcalle> mhall119: ok, so he knows about it?
<mhall119> the pastebin is the output from the spec run, hopefully it'll give him some insight
<davidcalle> mhall119: ok, pinging him
<mhall119> davidcalle: no, he just helped me destroy the old env
<dholbach> ouch :-/
<dholbach> davidcalle: I like that idea
<davidcalle> mhall119: so, there is a workaround for it, but it means the deployment has to fail once (so instances exist), then I associate manually and run make again. But I'd prefer having it fix, so we know issues that could happen after it are not caused by the first half-broken deployment.
<dholbach> mhall119: thanks a lot for helping out with that
<dholbach> brb
<mhall119> davidcalle: is the problem in our spec or stagingstack?
<mhall119> if it's in the spec, then it surely needs to be fixed before we try and run it in production
<davidcalle> mhall119: it was working fine until now, I'm wondering if there is hardcoded ips in our spec
<davidcalle> are*
 * davidcalle looks
<dholbach> do we have a good way of testing the spec locally?
<davidcalle> dholbach: not yet, Iwas working on it before ubucon, haven't resumed it yet
<dholbach> ok
<mhall119> davidcalle: there shouldn't be hardcoded IPs in the spec itself anymore, I'm wondering if the API to set them has changed
<davidcalle> mhall119: doesn't look like it, we are using the global script used for all mojo specs in the same branch
<davidcalle> mhall119, dholbach: nodoubleg is looking at it
 * dholbach crosses fingers
<davidcalle> RT filed
<dholbach> davidcalle: let me know if you need help with snippets :)
<dholbach> it'd be really nice to get this up and running :)
<dholbach> davidcalle: I was a bit bored on the weekend and wanted to try out my new keyboard - that's how I started with a quick branch for teamreports :)
<dholbach> davidcalle, mhall119: http://pad.ubuntu.com/zdvmD4Ekb6
<dholbach> davidcalle, mhall119: looks like HO just exploded for me
<dholbach> I'm going to sign out now :)
<dholbach> have a great rest of your day and see you tomorrow!
<davidcalle> same dholbach !
<davidcalle> dholbach: I know, I saw your branch in my rss reader :p
<dholbach> what... how ... why?
<mhall119> thanks dholbach
<davidcalle> dholbach, I track commits of teams, you happen to be in one of them :)
<dholbach> :)
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow! :)
#ubuntu-website 2016-02-02
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> davidcalle: is http://pad.ubuntu.com/zdvmD4Ekb6 all right - or is there anything else I was missing?
<davidcalle> dholbach: morning o/ No, I think it's fine
<dholbach> ok cool
<davidcalle> dholbach: rt for staging is being looked at today
<dholbach> <3
<dholbach> nice!
<dholbach> davidcalle: do you still have the rt number?
<davidcalle> dholbach: I do /mp
<dholbach> thanks
<davidcalle> pm* :)
<dholbach> it's an XS ticket
<dholbach> do it do it do it!
<davidcalle> :)
#ubuntu-website 2016-02-03
<dholbach> good morning
<davidcalle> Morning o/
<dholbach> davidcalle: did the RT ticket go anywhere?
<davidcalle> dholbach: yep! Now, there is another issue (swift related), I've already seen before, that I will fix this morning.
<dholbach> excellent thanks!
<davidcalle> (due to the update of the swift packages)
<dholbach> davidcalle: maybe we need to do more deployments in general... maybe we spot a small bug every time we do it, and not uncover a mountain of problems if we do a deployment every few weeks
<davidcalle> dholbach: mhall119: remaining issues, afaik, seem to be fixed. Redeploying...
<dholbach> crossing fingers!
<davidcalle> Timeout... IT'S FINE, IT CAN HAPPEN. /me runs make again
<davidcalle> mhall119: dholbach ,  wiped everything again, there are some huge timeouts when deploying one apache instance, eventually failing, trying one last time from scratch and bumping #is if it's still the case
<dholbach> urgh :-(
<mhall119> yay mojo \o/
<mhall119> :(
<dholbach> davidcalle: team call?
<dholbach> (you're not in #u-community-team)
<davidcalle> dholbach: I am! :)
<dholbach> oh... must have missed you there, sorry
<davidcalle> and back to being unable to associate floating ips
 * davidcalle updates the RT
#ubuntu-website 2016-02-04
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-website 2016-02-05
<dholbach> good morning
<davidcalle> dholbach: I've updated the RT and am asking questions in webops
#ubuntu-website 2017-02-01
<nixoeen> Hey, I'm trying to update some pages in Wiki (for Iranian LoCo Team), but it seems that I do not have the access to do it. Is there anyone with Wiki access here?
<nixoeen> Or a better question would be, how should I apply to get an edit access to Wiki? :)
<daker> nixoeen: just create an account
<nixoeen> daker, It is not enough, the membership of ubuntu-wiki-editors in the Launchpad should be confirmed :)
<nixoeen> daker, It is already done, but thanks for your response.
<daker> nixoeen: yes that's because of spammers
